# It's pretty likely that I've failed university



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep, in my final year, I've failed, right at the end.

For all of this year, I have been hit by depression, which got worse and worse as the year progressed, therapy and medication did nothing, and I stopped handing in work or handed it in late. Now because I missed a couple of deadlines, I might not be able to graduate. I have to wait and see what the university is going to do. 

Such a shame, because my grades were really good in my first three years (my course is 4 years) and I even studied abroad, back then I could handle the depression, but since last year depression has gotten the better of me. Yes, I admit it, I was also lazy too.

My parents were looking forward to seeing me graduate as well. They are not going to be happy when I tell them.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn man, I'm sorry to hear that. Can you take the classes you failed over again to graduate?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure at the moment, maybe. Now I'm in debt and I'm going to struggle to get a job, and my parents are going to be furious. And it's all my fault. 

This is one step closer to my demise. I can't deal with life anymore. I want out.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

if its just going to take an extra year to get your degree i hope you can hang in there... sure people may be upset but youre at the final hurdle and your grades the first three years were fine so if they let you retake and you can afford it financially i hope you have it in you to give it another go. if a degree and the feeling of accomplishment that comes with it is something you truly want, then there is no shame in having to take the longer road, the only shame imo would be to throw it all away and have only debt to show for it. 

if not, hopefully you can find go work towards something else youre passionate about, something that might reignite the work ethic that depression stole from you. if you feel like youre close to zero then theres basically nothing left to lose by chasing your dreams. thats how i broke out of the depression cycle, and thats really the only relevant advice i got, sorry.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks SPC for your advice, at this point I'm unsure if I will be able to retake the year. I still have 4 more exams left to take and it feels pointless now revising for them if there's a chance I will fail anyway. 
I don't really have any dreams, I'd love to work on the railways because I love trains, but even then no train companies would give me a job without a degree anyway, and I've never driven a train before in my life (only on the train simulator PC game lol).


----------



## strugglin (May 13, 2014)

You need to have a word with your professors if you haven't already, or seek an advisor at the university and go that route. They need to know that you have mitigating circumstances and that you are struggling.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

They do know about my problem, but that can only take me so far. I don't know if they are mitigating circumstances, part of me thinks I'm just using this an an excuse, which means that I might deserve to fail.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

apx24 said:


> I don't really have any dreams, I'd love to work on the railways because I love trains, but even then no train companies would give me a job without a degree anyway, and I've never driven a train before in my life (only on the train simulator PC game lol).


if you love trains, then i really hope you find the strength to graduate next year and not just drop out. if having a degree is a prerequisite for working on the railway, then even if the path is easy or hard, short or long, at least you know the way to go towards doing something you want to do in life. i guess in my view, the door towards our goals may be far away, but as long as its still open, possible and not closed its still worth the effort. i wish you good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I am pretty much in the same situation but I am much older. I am in my fith year of university and I am going to drop out because there is one exam that I am unable to pass. All those years and all the work are going down the toilet. With a resume like that, I am never going to get a job. The employers are going to laugh in my face as soon as they realise that I went to university for five years but quit right in front of the finish line. Apart from that, I disappointed everyone and their dog.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

What are you studying?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Setolac said:


> What are you studying?


French and Politics


----------



## jthszhzdhh (Sep 17, 2014)

Genetic Garbage said:


> I am pretty much in the same situation but I am much older. I am in my fith year of university and I am going to drop out because there is one exam that I am unable to pass. All those years and all the work are going down the toilet. With a resume like that, I am never going to get a job. The employers are going to laugh in my face as soon as they realise that I went to university for five years but quit right in front of the finish line. Apart from that, I disappointed everyone and their dog.


Did you really quit because of one exam? Hope you managed to do it in the end.


----------



## Nismo B15 (Nov 10, 2011)

This nearly happened to me, I got major depression coupled with insomnia towards the end. Some how I made it through. Hopefully you can work something out, especially if they can understand your situation.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

jthszhzdhh said:


> Did you really quit because of one exam? Hope you managed to do it in the end.


If I fail this exam one more time, I am going to be kicked out of university. I am not going to pass. I am too dumb, plain and simple. If I was able to pass, I could probably graduate within the next four months but it will never happen. My life will be completely ruined if I fail.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I've temporarily failed going to school but Ive already passed the credit hour federal limit that allows financial aid to help pay for my education. Now Im going to have to find some part time job and pay out of pocket. Its depressing since I had everything paid for but I let the depression win and I stopped registering for classes. Now I;m paying for it. :fall


----------



## archenemy (Jan 17, 2014)

U can hopefully fix it..my friend. Not your fault about the depression. Dont give up cuz u got so close and u know u are capable of good grades...or at least passing! See if u can fix this somehow. It might cost more money and time. But dont lose what youve already worked so hard for...


----------

